# PHP als Apache-Modul einbinden



## Braveheart (5. Oktober 2003)

Komme nicht mit der Anleitung klar, wie ich PHP als Apache-Modul einbinden kann. Folgende Anweisung soll ich dabei erfüllen:


```
Tragen Sie die folgenden Zeilen (am besten in der Nähe von Zeilen mit dem gleichen Anfang) in die Apache-Konfigurationsdatei httpd.conf ein:

LoadModule php4_module "c:/php/sapi/php4apache2.dll" 

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php4
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

Ändern Sie jetzt noch den Directory Index wie folgt ab:

<IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php4 index.php3
</IfModule>
  
(In diesem Beispiel würde eine index.html vor einer index.php angezeigt werden, wenn beide in einem Verzeichnis lägen)
```
Hier der Ausszug aus meiner httpd.con

```
# DirectoryIndex: 

#
# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-
# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the 
# same purpose, but it is much slower.
#
DirectoryIndex <IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php4 index.php3
</IfModule>
```

Das Fettgedruckte habe ich eben hier eingesetzt
Wenn ich nun den Apache Webserver neu starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung:






Klar ist, das es dann eben nicht mehr weitergeht....wo ist der Fehler..also diese DirectoryIndex ist sicherlich falsch...aber ich sehe nicht, wo....der Apache Webserver war schon richtig installiert und unter localhost abrufbar.

HIER mal die gesamte httpd.conf zur besseren Einsicht!

Noch ein Problem: 
In einer Anleitung steht auch drin, dass ich "WinMySQLAdmin" starten soll. Beim ersten Start sollte ich aufgefordert werden, einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort einzugeben...bei mir startete zwar das Programm, allerdings kam keine PW-Abfrage. Das Problem ist dann natürlich auch in der config.ini.php vom PHPmyAdmin...da soll ich ja auch Username und Passwort eingeben...keine Ahnung, was ich da eingeben muss...die Pfadangabe bei mir http://localhost/WWW/phpMyAdmin kommt ebenfalls nicht hin, der Server wird nicht gefunden.


----------



## Transmitter (5. Oktober 2003)

Du hast bei:


```
#
DirectoryIndex <IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php4 index.php3
</IfModule>
```

noch folgendes:

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

vergessen ..


----------



## Braveheart (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Transmitter _
> Du hast bei:
> 
> #
> ...



Ist der fettgedruckte Eintrag nicht dasselbe?


----------



## Transmitter (6. Oktober 2003)

Oh .. dann wurde hier irgendwie was falsch angezeigt 

Sorry, aber dann weiß ich auch nicht, woran es liegt


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Oktober 2003)

DirectoryIndex <IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php4 index.php3

Schmeiss in der ersten Zeile 
DirectoryIndex raus.

<IfModule mod_dir.c>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php4 index.php3
</IfModule>


----------



## Thalion (31. Oktober 2003)

Grüß Gott allerseits 

Ich habe es bei mir nun auch so eingetragen - nach einem Update wat es verschwunden (?) Nun gut, aber geändert hat sich nichts. Weder eine index.html, noch index.php, oder index.cgi etc. werden automatisch aufgerufen, obwohl der Idnex im httpd-File gesetzt wurde!? Gibt es da etwa noch eine weitere Direktive die global alles deaktiviert? Virtualhosts sind bei mir auch nicht aktiv


----------

